# "ipconfig/release" equivalent in Mac OS X?



## Kristjan (Jul 13, 2001)

Is there any possibility to get Mac OS X to perform the same thing Windows 2000 does when I write "ipconfig/release"? I'm not sure what it does, but in order to get connected with a different computer (ethernet card) to my ISP I have to do this, or wait 2 hours.


----------



## rharder (Jul 16, 2001)

I think that has to do with the IP lease with the DHCP host. I don't remember having this problem in pre-10.0.4, but what I do now, is go into System Prefs -> Network, change to manual IP, hit Save, change back to DHCP, hit Save, and it all works again.

Basically, you're restarting the netinfo database. There's probably a way to restart it from the command line by sending it some kind of HUP signal or something, but I don't know how to do it. Anyone?

-Rob


----------



## byronw70 (Jul 24, 2001)

Alternatively, you can build an alternative location with a fixed address called whatever you wnat in location manager.  By switching to the new location and back again.  All should be well.  This trick works well in MAC OS9 also, so I guess at least Apple have remained consistent here.  

I beleive that you can us the ifconfig command in a terminal window, but it will not be as easy.


----------

